# The dolphin snatchers



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...00-aquariums-suffer-unimaginable-cruelty.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sig said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...00-aquariums-suffer-unimaginable-cruelty.html


I worked in fish farm, wholesalers, and a couple of fish stores before, I have seen many fish died in the process of capturing, quarantining and transporting...

fish get stuffed in a small box for transport... from pond to pond, from airport to airport... many died along the way... many get frozen, and many get boiled alive (eg. corals)...

and we don't consider ourself cruel as a hobbist? while we support fish store to do such act? and we imprison the animal from their natural habitat for life? Do you know how many lives are loss before it makes it into our aquarium?

so.. PLEASE... we are no better than them...


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ i do agree with you to an extent. however slaughtering dolphins which are actually quite intelligent and are mammals is much more extreme, and i hate it.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

how could you even bring yourself to do such a thing. how could you boat aaround in blood red water. why would you wantdolphin meat?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

supergourami said:


> how could you even bring yourself to do such a thing. how could you boat aaround in blood red water. why would you wantdolphin meat?


because children want to see them in delfinariums

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I worked in fish farm, wholesalers, and a couple of fish stores before, I have seen many fish died in the process of capturing, quarantining and transporting...
> 
> fish get stuffed in a small box for transport... from pond to pond, from airport to airport... many died along the way... many get frozen, and many get boiled alive (eg. corals)...
> 
> ...


What a bunch of bullshit

I am better then them in every way.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

The fish I keep are all F1 or later so they have only know a tank as a habitat. Although I wouldn't mind some WC Calvus someday .


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Jackson said:


> What a bunch of bullshit
> 
> I am better then them in every way.


I couldn't agree with you more. The fact that someone would compare trying to capture a fish for the aquarium hobby with the slaughter of dolphins just blows my mind.
--
Paul


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. The fact that someone would compare trying to capture a fish for the aquarium hobby with the slaughter of dolphins just blows my mind.
> --
> Paul


That's just hypocrisy.

These dolphins are being captured for public aquariums.

You are buying fishes for your private aquarium.

Both trades entail a lot of cruelty to the subject animals, but we support them because we love the hobby.

At least those dolphins who are slaughtered are killed for their meat. How many millions of fishes die in capture, transportation, and in improperly maintained aquariums?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

solarz said:


> That's just hypocrisy.
> 
> These dolphins are being captured for public aquariums.
> 
> ...


You're kidding right? You're comparing the capture and slaughter of an intelligent mammal with the collection of fish for the aquarium trade? Wow.

I'll admit that we should avoid wild caught fish if possible and as a collector of African cichlids I do prefer non WC but I don't see this as being the same thing.
--
Paul


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

solarz said:


> That's just hypocrisy.
> 
> These dolphins are being captured for public aquariums.
> 
> ...


More bullshit!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OR..... you guys could just say you disagree instead of swearing in this thread.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> OR..... you guys could just say you disagree instead of swearing in this thread.


I was just stating the obvious


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I was just stating the obvious


you should not. 

Debating few guys here is like playing chess with the pigeon. No matter how good you are, the pigeon will knock over all pieces, shit on the board and claim victory. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Everyone is up in arms cause it's dolphins and in a bay filled with blood. Wonder how much blood pours out of a slaughter house for beef and pork, etc. a day?

I'm not for any method that doesn't kill as quickly as possible, but really who ever eats meat, fish, etc are kidding themselves if they think there's no "blood on their hands" as it were.


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

theres a difference between farming animals for food and humanely killing. and just slaughtering wild animals with boat propellers and knives.
same as how i dont agree with people hunting,


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

In my books killing an animal for food is different than killing it because it was slightly flawed for entertainment purposes.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nate said:


> theres a difference between farming animals for food and humanely killing. and just slaughtering wild animals with boat propellers and knives.
> same as how i dont agree with people hunting,


Heloooo 

If I hunted because I enjoyed killing, I wouldn't hunt at all. I would just buy a crate of chickens and beat them to death with a baseball bat.
It would be much cheaper and far easier

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya i dont know where u are going with that...
I assume u hunt. Because essentially they are hunting the dolphins .
Whether its for an aquarium or for meat...


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

sig said:


> you should not.
> 
> Debating few guys here is like playing chess with the pigeon. No matter how good you are, the pigeon will knock over all pieces, shit on the board and claim victory.


I take it you have seen that pic as well. Makes me chuckle every time I see it.



nate said:


> theres a difference between farming animals for food and humanely killing. and just slaughtering wild animals with boat propellers and knives.
> same as how i dont agree with people hunting,


I sleep soundly knowing that what I am eating at least had a chance rather than being born into a high density barnyard. Internet words may not mean much but a hunter is more humane than some of the things I have seen going on at local farms. Consumers who gripe about animal rights while dining on a hamburger are a) hypocrites and b) guilty through creating the demand. Much like illegal ivory trade, if nobody purchased it then there would be no need for the slaughter and we could all sing kumbaya. If you are a vegetarian who has never accidentally hit something with your car or swatted a mosquito then I guess you may judge if not......
No disrespect intended, we are all entitled to our opinions, I respect yours, I just wish to share mine.



nate said:


> Ya i dont know where u are going with that...
> I assume u hunt. Because essentially they are hunting the dolphins .
> Whether its for an aquarium or for meat...


What they are doing is not hunting, this is commercial exploitation for $$$
There are a lot of things Japan does which I do not agree with, take whaling under the name of "Research".


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> You're kidding right? You're comparing the capture and slaughter of an intelligent mammal with the collection of fish for the aquarium trade? Wow.
> 
> I'll admit that we should avoid wild caught fish if possible and as a collector of African cichlids I do prefer non WC but I don't see this as being the same thing.
> --
> Paul


So you think fish are not intelligent? My clowns would disagree with you.

Sure, dolphins are more intelligent, but at what point do you draw the line? Why is it okay in your book to kill millions of intelligent fish for the private aquarium trade but not okay to kill a few hundred dolphins for the public aquarium trade and for meat consumption?

Slicing up dolphins with boat propellers is cruel, no doubt, but then so is poisoning otos and tangs with cyanide in order to capture them.



Jackson said:


> More bullshit!!!


No, the real bullshit is thinking you're morally superior when you're part of a system that commits far graver crimes against nature.

If you drive every day, then you're part of the system that is causing mass extinction on a global level through climate change and habitat destruction.

If you eat chicken, eggs, or bacon, you're supporting a farming industry that cages an animal from birth to death in an enclosure that doesn't even have enough space for them to turn around, in conditions so filthy they have to keep pumping the animals full of antibiotics to keep them from dying of disease.

At least those dolphins died relatively quickly. Those chickens and pigs aren't so lucky. They die a painful, slow death that stretches over months.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

solarz said:


> So you think fish are not intelligent? My clowns would disagree with you.
> 
> Sure, dolphins are more intelligent, but at what point do you draw the line? Why is it okay in your book to kill millions of intelligent fish for the private aquarium trade but not okay to kill a few hundred dolphins for the public aquarium trade and for meat consumption?
> 
> ...


Lmfao

You got jokes, big time jokes!

I am morally superior sorry to burst your small bubble.

Comparing fish to dolphins

Farmed animals to wild animals

Really?

You're all over the place

Face it these cowards are killers.

FYI- the poisoning of fish isn't only done by fishermen for the hobby. It's also don't by researchers to collect specimens for research.

Regardless our world runs on blood and money


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

solarz said:


> So you think fish are not intelligent? My clowns would disagree with you.
> 
> Sure, dolphins are more intelligent, but at what point do you draw the line? Why is it okay in your book to kill millions of intelligent fish for the private aquarium trade but not okay to kill a few hundred dolphins for the public aquarium trade and for meat consumption?
> 
> ...


You can try and justify the dolphin slaughter all you want by comparing it to whatever you want but I'll never agree with you.

And don't try to twist things around by making it sound like I support harm to any animal no matter what the species.

--
Paul


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> You can try and justify the dolphin slaughter all you want by comparing it to whatever you want but I'll never agree with you.
> 
> And don't try to twist things around by making it sound like I support harm to any animal no matter what the species.
> 
> ...


X100

Thank you Paul


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Lmfao
> 
> You got jokes, big time jokes!
> 
> ...


I cannot agree with your selective morality.



Jackson said:


> FYI- the poisoning of fish isn't only done by fishermen for the hobby. It's also don't by researchers to collect specimens for research.
> 
> Regardless our world runs on blood and money


Indeed it does, so getting up in arms about the killing of some subjectively cute animal is rather puerile. Like it or not, these dolphin hunts serve a very important purpose.

As a famous quote in conservationism goes,


> In the end we will conserve only what we love. We will love only what we understand.


Dolphins in aquariums are invaluable in inspiring a new generation of marine biologists and conservationists.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

solarz said:


> I cannot agree with your selective morality.
> 
> Indeed it does, so getting up in arms about the killing of some subjectively cute animal is rather puerile. Like it or not, these dolphin hunts serve a very important purpose.
> 
> ...


Good don't agree that's great!

Keep my morals out of your replies. Once was ok but now you're going too far. 
You don't know me and you have no right questioning my morals and actually telling me I'm worse then men who kill innocent animals. 
Really buddy are you serious?

Should I start attacking you?

If you can't handle being told what you feel is perfectly fine to do to the dolphins is bullshit that's too bad.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Good don't agree that's great!
> 
> Keep my morals out of your replies. Once was ok but now you're going too far.
> You don't know me and you have no right questioning my morals and actually telling me I'm worse then men who kill innocent animals.
> ...


I apologize if you feel offended by my comment. I was simply referring to the fact that you seem to have one set of standards for farm animals, and another set for "wild" animals.

I feel that if we're going to apply judgement to the treatment of animals, we should be willing to apply this judgement to all animals, and not just a selective few based on emotional resonance.

I do not feel it's "perfectly fine" to slaughter dolphins anymore than I feel it's "perfectly fine" to raise farm animals in atrocious conditions.

If you scroll up to read my comment, you will see that I was responding to the opinion that capturing fish for the aquarium is somehow less bad than capturing dolphins for the public aquarium.

Slicing dolphins up with propellers is certainly cruel, but so is grinding up millions of recently hatched male chicks into pet food, a standard industry practice. Since I have no problem with eating chicken or eggs, I would certainly not feel morally superior to those guys.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*The Cove PSA - My Friend Is*

Inspired by the Oscar-winning feature documentary THE COVE, stars from film, TV and music band together to help save Japan's dolphins. Please sign the petition and help us get the word out, http://www.takepart.com/thecove


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I think everyone is talking about levels of morality. If I'm not mistaken the true Buddhist considers killing anything at the same level...what ever the reason.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I do not agree with what these people have done to the dolphins but there are plenty of other intelligent animals out there that are killed daily, unfortunately for them they aren't as cute and cuddly so less people notice. As long as we are on the topic of rights/morals n' such, have a look at people from third world countries.

The following is a list of *truly* endangered species that are in immediate danger.

http://www.earthsendangered.com/list.asp


----------

